# • ѕwell.gr • Bandini Sport Siluro 750 Twincam 1955 Full Detail •



## Swell.gr

The Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este is one of the best car shows (worthy of the Palm Beach - Amelia Island Awards show) in the world of collectors and the biggest in Europe, it's so exclusive that the participation in this event is a lifetime dream for all classic car collectors.

50 cars every year after strict selection and inspection for the authenticity of participation finally get the invitation to attend the magic scenery were the competition takes place. You can imagine how happy we are that one of the 50 cars chose us for its preparation for this competition.

Those who have visited Swell Detail Store knows what "exclusive" care means, regardless of what car they own, cheap or expensive, big or small. However the car that we would be having for detailing was a very rare Bandini Siluro 750 twincam. As it would be participating in this competition all our services in

Swell Detail Store would be seized and we would be moving in Villa d'Este mode.

Some more info for the Bandini:
http://ferrariexperts.com/Bandini.htm
http://ferrariexperts.com/Bandini.htm#SIL

A first look of the car:



























We started by cleaning the engine bay
Before























































During the cleaning of the engine bay many parts were cleaned with APC and some others were polished 
with Britemax Metal Twins giving us some nice 50/50 shots.



















Extra care was given to the hard to reach points:



















After the engine bay cleaning:














































Some of the interior of the racing bandini siluro.























































Some pics of the exterior contition of the car.









































































some 50/50 and a before - after













































































































Some details we also took care of:




























Such a special car in such a special contest couldn't do without a special wax, 
especialy made for this occasion,a custom made wax from Mitchell & King.



















Final shots










img]http://i679.photobucket.com/albums/vv159/swellmike/01PROJECT/BANDINI/DSC_0107.jpg[/img]































































































































Thank you for reading it and I hope you enjoyed it as much as we did.


----------



## steve from wath

absolutley gorgeous

what a special place as well by the looks of it

any more info ,

thanks for sharing


----------



## tonyy

Simply amazing..fantastic work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS

Amazing detail!

You must be honored by the facts you may detail such rare beauty!

Congratz! Is the concours already past? How did it at the show?


----------



## zippo

to be honest I'm stuck for words ,The normal comments just don't do your work on the car justice ,let alone the car its self

Daz


----------



## ted11

Beautiful car and fantastic work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## boomboom

Excellent mate.. Cracking finish and work.. 

A very rare car, and the owner finds the best..


----------



## deni2

That looks simply stunning, amazing work on this one :argie:.


----------



## kstoilas

Exclusivity at its best!


----------



## Puntoboy

What a great car and what a great finish. Well done! :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr

Thanks guys,


steve from wath said:


> absolutley gorgeous
> 
> what a special place as well by the looks of it
> 
> any more info ,
> 
> thanks for sharing


Next week I' be posting some photos from the event



Wout_RS said:


> Amazing detail!
> 
> You must be honored by the facts you may detail such rare beauty!
> 
> Congratz! Is the concours already past? How did it at the show?


The event is programmed for this weekend


----------



## prokopas

You rock my boat mike


----------



## StamGreek

well done Mike...i m speachless...


----------



## AGRE

Simply Beautiful :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## sprocketser

Great job on that Ferrari mate !


----------



## ANDREAS

just amazing :thumb: great job mike as always!!


----------



## Keith_sir

Never even heard of this car before but looks awesome!

Jealous!


----------



## Swell.gr

Thanks a lot mates


----------



## Pavlosgreece

!!!!! Love @ first site!!! Great car with a lot of history on his back!!
Only the best care ... From the expert deserve such a car!!!


----------



## Black.MB

Fantastic work as always, Mike:thumb:


----------



## nuberlis

Masterpiece!Absolutely astonishing car.
Your work is fantastic also mike.


----------



## dmpoyz

Great job mike :argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr

Thank you all very much for your kind comments :thumb:


----------



## vagos

An absolutely stunning work Mike, on a very special car!


----------



## unique detail

Superb work Mike...lovely car.:thumb:


----------



## nikosp11

High level work, on a very rare and stunning car. I expected nothing less from you.


----------



## Audriulis

What a sexy car mate, love that engine look with those webers


----------



## Luis

Wow... Amazing Mike :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## slobodank

Amazing job, great car.


----------



## hibberd

I wouldnt call it a good looking car, but its a very special thing and you have again doen an absolutely stunning job on it..hats of in praise


----------



## Swell.gr

thank you all for your kind comments :thumb:

some photos of Bandini at the Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este 2013


























































































































































A few more photos from of the event : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308577


----------



## StamGreek

Top class work Mike..Bandini in best hands


----------



## taz007

great work again - such an exclusive car as said.


----------



## skorpios

Stunning job once more Mike! :thumb:
The Bandini made most heads turn at the Villa!


----------



## haris_k

Stunning work and presence!
One true head turner looking like it should!
Way to go Mike!


----------



## Derekh929

Simply stunning motor Mike and under bonnet and finish as usual looks fantastic great to work on very rare classic


----------



## majcas84

Amazing stuff! Really enjoyed looking at this as I've never seen this car before.

The car looks just fantastic in the daylight.

No room for any error when you're working on such a car. Must be very satisfying to get results like that?


----------



## Swell.gr

Thanks a lot mates for your kind comments


----------



## hibberd

It looks stunning on that flat carpet which exagereates the superb shine even more..some interesting and nice machines in the background shots..


----------



## sprocketser

That s some great work again !


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Bandini 750 Siluro Barchetta, Ferrari 250 GT Tour de France tdf, Fiat 8V Coupé Rapi by Sellerie'Cimes, on Flickr


----------

